# No Longer Frustrated.



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

after emails flying back and forth, we finally reached an agreement







.

i offered to send a cheque for fourty quid which the chap chose to accept,much to my relief







.the watch is on a rubber type strap,but the seller also had the original bracelet available,which i wanted to buy also, he's throwing it in as well, so all in all i'm now a happy chappie
















regards john.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well Done John, Good result.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I still think it's a bit off him not selling at the origional price but at least you've got it so well done.

I'd still be tempted to report him to ebay though (after he's left you feedback) .


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

...yep Im with you on this pg .....I kinda thought ebay was er an auction...? if there was no reserve set by the seller then it goes for what it goes for ,not to be haggeled about afterwards because the seller gets a cob on cause it didnt go for what he wanted, NO NO NO !! my dolly would be thrown right out of the pram about this if it happened to me, I am glad you got the watch John but it aint right ....time to send the boys round I reckon to ave a word in his shell like.....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm with PG and Rod on this one, sorry John.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

Got to agree with the others I don't think it's a result at all, a bloody disgrace more like.

Sellers like him are a disgrace to ebay.

When I list something its virtually always at 99p no reserve and if it only gets one bid that's what it goes for.

Ask PG.









If he would accept no less he should have started higher or used a reserve.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone

it worked out ok really cos the seller also had the original bracelet which i was going to offer him a tenner for,but he threw it in with the deal,also he had only used the ebay once before and didn't know the policies (he thought he could withdraw the item at any time) however i pointed out the user agreement to him and i think he had a good read,and did actually agree to sell it to me at the original price (although grudgingly)the result- i was quite happy to pay the extra,but had forgotten about the bracelet when he offered to throw it in









regards john.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

In rtrospect then well done John, you've probably set him off as an honest seller.

Any chance of a pic when it arrives?


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

johnbaz said:


> hi everyone
> 
> it worked out ok really cos the seller also had the original bracelet which i was going to offer him a tenner for,but he threw it in with the deal,also he had only used the ebay once before and didn't know the policies (he thought he could withdraw the item at any time) however i pointed out the user agreement to him and i think he had a good read,and did actually agree to sell it to me at the original price (although grudgingly)the result- i was quite happy to pay the extra,but had forgotten about the bracelet when he offered to throw it in
> 
> ...










Ok John seeing as your happy we'll let it slide this time il call em back But if it hapens again some day..

......and if no one else can help

..and if you can find them...

maybe you can hire.. {queue music from cheesy 80s show}

dah dah de dah dah da dah.....

The "R" Team


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Bagsy I'm Face


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

well that's it









i think you've all bought one watch too many









yes......you've all gone crackers
















but seriously looking back, the A team was a right load of rubbish,but at the time it seemed brilliant,i must be getting old now
















regards john.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

sorry paul,i forgot about the request for piccies,when one of my lads get time to show me how to do it,i'll try.i'm not really very good on these computers yet,but sometime in the future,my company is going to stick on a course-can't wait for it as well









regards john.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

John I know exactly how you feel,I`ve had my fair share of cockups since getting HAL (my Comp) and joining this rather friendly (if sometimes a little odd














) group, I am having lessons in how to post photos (was supposed to get one today but my mate got held up







) Anyway keep at it don`t let the d***n machine beat you


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> if sometimes a little odd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whom?







Us?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > if sometimes a little odd
> ...


Trust me I have a sixth sense about these things







mind you they always say it takes one to know one (or lots in this case














)


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

pg tips said:


> ←
> ​


LOL! I love this smiley.


----------

